# Is this an SP behavior? I need a little help...



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

The Great One said:


> The Bridesmaid's behavior seems like some combo of Fe<Ti or vice versa. She could be ESTP, but do you think maybe she could be ESFJ?


Hrm, not particularly. If she has Fe, it would likely be tertiary or inferior. She easily offends others, and isn't one to promote harmony in any setting. Plus, she strikes me as a Se user, not a Si user. I think that is why ESTP makes sense. Explain what you mean by ESFJ though, I'm somewhat curious.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't see how in the frak he sees dom Fe in this person. Even bad Fe would not take this particular manifestation.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

@Finaille

You said this...




> So my fiance's sister seems to have issues with me, and it's really confusing me. There will be one moment she acts like my best friend, then she will later vent about me (in public too... like Facebook or her blog). She is supposed to be my bridesmaid for my wedding in June, but she recently informed me that her boyfriend's army graduation may be moved up to three days before my wedding. Long story short, if this occurs, she will not be at my wedding.


The fact that she "seemingly" acts like your friend, and then vents to the group about you and tries to turn people against you seems like unhealthy Fe use.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Okay ladies, so if you want to hit on me (and I know you do), you're going to have to PM me or catch me in the "Sex and Relationships Forum". Apparently too many people have complained about my sexual harassment in the forums. I'm sorry it has to be this way ladies, but it just does.


I am completely cracking up. It would be unethical to hit on your fine ass here, wouldn't it? 




The Great One said:


> The fact that she "seemingly" acts like your friend, and then vents to the group about you and tries to turn people against you seems like unhealthy Fe use.


I agree. 

But I was also thinking about how I am sometimes with people. I can be civil with them then complain about their behavior to other people (not just anyone, my friends). But I don't do that on social platforms and I don't act like their friend. But they could perceive it as me acting like their friend. Because of that, I would need more details that lead to Fe-dom before I would suggest it as that type. And I also know that ExFJ's can seem like T-types.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

@BlueGiraffe

1.Yes, according to the mods, it would be highly unethical to hit on my hot ass in the vicinity of the mbti forums. If you just can't take not hitting on me in the MBTI forums (and I know you can't because I'm THAT sexy), then you must unfortunately hit on me within the vicinity of the S & R forums or PM me. Yes, that's the rules, and I must follow them to avoid being banned. 

2. And yes, I agree that it sounds like tertiary Fe to me as well.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

As for her behavior I gather she is a wild exaggerator. She is in a position where she thinks most people are against her and she can do no wrong. She is my friend, we do legitimately spend time together and all... But if I try to make a suggestion that doesn't follow her pattern of thought she can get a little fiery. I do not think she is an intuitive; though I cannot say for sure. She has crazy and unrealistic dreams for the future (she doesn't think logistics) and tends to change her mind too quickly. She doesn't settle on decisions the way I see in judging types. 

She is very loyal to people who respect her, she doesn't believe in education past high school because she thinks college does not teach useful and practical information. She is a strong Christian and will easy tell you why your views are incorrect (fire and brimstone type Christian). She isn't the most patient person in the world. She doesn't really care about having a group of friends but she always says she wants more friends. She has a tendency to burn bridges with others. She is independent to the extreme and doesn't like help. She isn't sporty but she loves dance and music. She likes to be in musicals and sing at church. 

I should get her to fill out the what type am I form on here...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Finaille said:


> As for her behavior I gather she is a wild exaggerator. She is in a position where she thinks most people are against her and she can do no wrong. She is my friend, we do legitimately spend time together and all... But if I try to make a suggestion that doesn't follow her pattern of thought she can get a little fiery. I do not think she is an intuitive; though I cannot say for sure. She has crazy and unrealistic dreams for the future (she doesn't think logistics) and tends to change her mind too quickly. She doesn't settle on decisions the way I see in judging types.
> 
> She is very loyal to people who respect her, she doesn't believe in education past high school because she thinks college does not teach useful and practical information. She is a strong Christian and will easy tell you why your views are incorrect (fire and brimstone type Christian). She isn't the most patient person in the world. She doesn't really care about having a group of friends but she always says she wants more friends. She has a tendency to burn bridges with others. She is independent to the extreme and doesn't like help. She isn't sporty but she loves dance and music. She likes to be in musicals and sing at church.
> 
> I should get her to fill out the what type am I form on here...


The fire and brimstone, preaching at people thing doesn't sound very ESTP to me. Now she's starting to sound ESxJ.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

She just seems too flighty and unfocused for ESTJ and I don't think she is ESFJ because she could not be a Fe Dom. She's definitely confusing. 

I always suspected the religion part was a way to make her look superior above others.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Finaille said:


> She just seems too flighty and unfocused for ESTJ and I don't think she is ESFJ because she could not be a Fe Dom. She's definitely confusing.
> 
> I always suspected the religion part was a way to make her look superior above others.


Then she is probably ExTP.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

Will have to look at inferior functions. I'm inferior Si and she doesn't exude that. Inferior Ni makes more sense. I will do research later!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Finaille said:


> Will have to look at inferior functions. I'm inferior Si and she doesn't exude that. Inferior Ni makes more sense. I will do research later!


I'm seeing Ti<Fe from my perspective.


----------

